

Ask HN: How do you make a vision come true? - daralthus

I would appriciate any detailed advise on how do you make something, which should involve many people, knowledge and investment. Thank you!
======
revorad
The first step is not to be so vague.

You can't expect detailed advice without providing any details yourself.

------
Trindaz
Awesome question, but probably won't get a great response here because
potential answers can't be objectively debated. There are patterns worth
observing though: find a handful of people who have achieved similar to what
you have in mind, study them, and look for common traits to emulate.

------
ahuang7
A lot of people have visions, the ones that are able to make them come true
are the ones that can focus and work hard with consistent progress on their
minds.

